# Pet Community



## MetalHeader (Feb 17, 2018)

this post is created to share some information about our pets. I have a 6-year old handsome Pomeranian at home. Just like me, this pooch of mine is also a wanderlust, I guess the best word to describe him is travel buddy. We both love going to the beach, from there he will freely swim with the help of a dog vest, I, on the other hand, will keep an eye on him. Its like I have a child to watch out for,


----------



## Keef (Feb 17, 2018)

MetalHeader --Welcome to MP !-- You'll find the folks around here are partial to our pets !-- I have  4 pups myself !--Biggest one is maybe 15 lbs ?--2 Shiti-Tzu girls  and 2 rescue boys !-- I'm an old man usually found over at the Home Of The Old Farts Club !--I'm kinda of a metal head myself !--Not music ! -- I slipped and tried to bust concrete with with my face !--Didn't turn out so well !
We not all old as mud over at the OFC so feel free to join us any time !-- We do a Wake and Bake session every morning !--Since the Wake and Bake cover all those time zones about the time the Wake and Bake is done it's time for 420 !-- I also have a beach near by !


----------



## zigggy (Feb 18, 2018)

welcome to our home ,,,,I would say I own 2 dogs but the truth is they own me ,,I have a 120 lb pit and a 15 lb mix bread ,,,ive owned dogs my whole life and trust them more then people...again welcome ,,,zig


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2018)

I've also had dogs my whole life.  I cannot imagine my life without dogs in it.  I have had as many as 4 and sometimes only one.  I once told one of my good friends that I didn't want to become known as "The Crazy Dog Lady", but he told me it was too late.  

When we were looking for a house, sis and I knew that we were going to need something outside of city limits as we had too many dogs.  We have 5 dogs in the household now, with 2 of them being mine.  I have a male border collie, Bo and a female heeler border collie cross, Daisy.  Bo was a rescue from a shelter.  Daisy was rehomed because the owners other dog was picking on her and fighting with her.  I am lucky in that Bo and Daisy get along great, play together often and obviously love one another. 

View attachment 20171008_140040.jpg


----------



## Keef (Feb 18, 2018)

THG --How ya been ?-- The dogs be holding the brother down !-- That White thing at the top is a 3rd dog !-- I got a lap full ! 

View attachment 20180218_103407.jpg


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 18, 2018)

My frenchie and his boston terror pal...

View attachment The Boys.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2018)

Sometimes mine have friends come visit. 

View attachment 1749.jpg


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2018)

2 cats that are my babies. A Havana Brown female who is 15 years old and a Maine Coon male that is 10 years old. Will dig up some pics.


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2018)

14 yr old chocolate lab, 8 year old rottie mix, and a 3 yr old weimaraner, lol.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 22, 2018)

We have 3 cats Marshall,Gibson and Ginger....brother and sister and mom...they all get along pretty well...and a 140 gallon fish tank with african cichids...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2018)

One of a couple of pets that live in my house. This is the one that jumps into my lap without warning and no matter what else is in my lap... 

View attachment 06A34310-8E7C-416E-81B7-B760E8FF2BED.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome to the party!  Here's my little buddy, Harley. 

View attachment 1920180_655395141165110_93214913_nd.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 26, 2018)

Harley looks like he dont take no sh*t!!!


----------



## thegloman (Jan 16, 2019)

Me too!
Here's my owners/masters. lol


----------



## Supernuggs (Jan 17, 2019)

Here's my guard cat Gwen.


----------



## STIGGY (Jan 17, 2019)

Awesome a pet site too
Love my animals


----------



## drcree (Jan 17, 2019)

an 11 year old german shorthaired pointer (crockett) and a 5 year old weimaraner (zuzu)


----------



## zigggy (Jan 18, 2019)

hay supernuggs dont wont to cross her path or vice versa ,,,,,good morning OFC


----------



## No Clue (Jan 18, 2019)

Our rescued 3 legged Deerhead Chihuahua guard dog. Tougher than any Pit (I should say meaner). Will protect us at all cost!


----------



## onionhead (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi everyone i seen this had to throw the love of my life in the mix. this is my girl pickles they said she's a bulldog/black lab mix but idk she's my sidekick i take her everywhere she's a softly scared of her own shadow. but like all your dogs (i'm sure) she makes me laugh a couple times a day...Dogs really are the best!


----------



## 1claire (Jan 31, 2019)

Dark looks behave on this photo but trust me when I say that he is not. He hates his dog cage, destroys toys, and bark at a random stranger(which is normal BTW). Taking him for a walk on a daily basis is a struggle as he is not friendly.


----------

